# Gun Confiscation, Riots, Economic Collapse, Is It Really Coming?



## trainershawn

Do you all think this "DHS Insider" really knows what he's talking about? He suggests the end of the 2A, Re-Education Camps, DHS and the government getting ready to take on massive riots in the near future her in the U.S., the planned collapse of the dollar, etc. Hmmm.

The latest from "DHS Insider"


----------



## Alpha-17

Well, while I typically think most of these "insiders" are full of it, I can't say I'd bet against it right now. Between the latest calls for bans, gun confiscation, the Fed's plan to keep printing money regardless of inflation indicators, and the lack of any real effort to stop the Fiscal cliff, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Smitty901

DHS was turned into a domestic police force under Obama and Holder. They have little to do with any foreign threat. They are now Obama private police. So I would expect anything from them. They need to be watched and avoided.
Obama will take your guns he has been telling you that for years . He told you loud and clear he would have his court over ride the 2nd and he meant it


----------



## Dr. Prepper

"A divided nation cannot stand". We all have heard this from kindergarten through 12th grade. It is true and our nation has been methodically guided into a divided populace for decades. Why this has been happening totally alludes me. Democrats and Republicans are equally guilty. We have radio and TV personalities who do everything in their power to drive a wedge between the two political parties and to convince us to ignore any third party. Rush Limbaugh, Chris Mathews, Sean Hannity, Rachael Madow, and many others. They all seem to be employes of the same company.

We're bombarded with the "queer agenda" every day. We are taught to idolize freaks in the entertainment industry. We somehow got it into our mindset that entertainers and the Hollywood creeps, freaks, and druggies are worthy of praise. Soccer moms send their little boys to school with makeup on their faces and pastel silky underwear. Dads allow their boys to be feminine and think they're being open-minded.

Our country is being led down the path to ruin and we somehow seem to like it.

Do I think there will be civil disobedience in the near future? I don't know but in my 69 years I have never witnessed so much hatred for our government and our legislators. I have never witnessed so many citizens arming themselves and stockpiling ammunition. I have never witnessed so many terrible candidates for political office somehow get elected. I have never seen a more terrible lineup of U.S. Presidents then I have in past 20 years.

Do I think the government will try to gain more power over the citizens? Absolutely!

Do I think the government will try to take away more freedoms from the citizens? Absolutely!

Our country is in big trouble.


----------



## trainershawn

Dr. Prepper, you touched on some things that I also believe are truly wrong with this country. Men aren't allowed to be MEN anymore. Thus, boys can't be BOYS. We have become a pussified nation of wimps who drink the "kool-aid" while they are distracted with a shiny object. Most men don't know how to hunt, clean a fish, fist fight, build a shelter, or anything else that men used to do. All the "metrosexuals" can go f*** themselves. They'll be the first to die off when the S hits the Fan since they don't know how to do a damn thing for themselves. No sense of responsibility. They believe the government is the end-all-be-all and knows what's best. Ugh. I could go on and on. Anyway, I agree


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Let's face it any rights that the war on drugs didn't do away with the war on terror will.

This whole terrorist thing is BS, we fought wars with the most powerful armies in existence in our short history. And we never went through the extreme Government controls or loss of freedoms that we have going on now. We had the cold war going on with the Soviet Union for over 50 years and a few men with box cutters can change our whole way of life. This War on Terrorism and the war on drugs have stopped nothing, but allowed the government to curtail our freedoms and made every american a suspect, while our borders are wide open. The government even going so far as to accuse the American people of giving guns to the Cartels while they send thousands themselves.


----------



## Smitty901

Oh it is coming just a madder of when or what is the spark that sets it off. The power has been poured it has been pack and a ball in the muzzle. Just waiting for the spark
Obama has been waiting to start this sense he was a young man been his life long goal to Take America down. read his words not mine.
I don't think he knew he would be that leader at the time but he was ready to play his part.


----------



## acidlittle

It's strange how all this stuff is happening, and our elected leader can't produce a birth certificate....It saddens me that this great nation has been reduced to people who just want to be spoon-fed and live in bliss. Matrix style.


----------



## Desert Marine

Smitty901 said:


> Oh it is coming just a madder of when or what is the spark that sets it off. The power has been poured it has been pack and a ball in the muzzle. Just waiting for the spark
> Obama has been waiting to start this sense he was a young man been his life long goal to Take America down. read his words not mine.
> I don't think he knew he would be that leader at the time but he was ready to play his part.


Let me be clear from the beginning of this post. I am not and do not support Baracak Hussein Obama or Republicats i.e the left/right Paradigm. However, the mess that we are in cannot be wholly and solely attributed to Obama. Bush and Clinton did enough dirt during their administrations as well. Bush has enough dirt on his hands for causing what happened on 9 11. All of them have just implemented the policies that the Elite have mapped out and to think anything different well that just being naive. Our country didn't get this way due to what happened in the last 4 years. What happened on Wall Street has nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Oklahoma had nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Ruby Ridge had nothing to do with Obama. Obama has his hands dirty but he's no different than the rest of those clowns before him.


----------



## Smitty901

acidlittle said:


> It's strange how all this stuff is happening, and our elected leader can't produce a birth certificate....It saddens me that this great nation has been reduced to people who just want to be spoon-fed and live in bliss. Matrix style.


 He is on Vacation again and has a golf game he is busy you know.
Change is coming
Molon labe


----------



## Purkeypilot

acidlittle said:


> It's strange how all this stuff is happening, and our elected leader can't produce a birth certificate....It saddens me that this great nation has been reduced to people who just want to be spoon-fed and live in bliss. Matrix style.


Wow. Extremely well said acid. It really is ridiculous how effin lazy Americans are anymore. They DO want to be given eveything, and with the combination of the current administration...it's not looking good...


----------



## Purkeypilot

Desert Marine said:


> Let me be clear from the beginning of this post. I am not and do not support Baracak Hussein Obama or Republicats i.e the left/right Paradigm. However, the mess that we are in cannot be wholly and solely attributed to Obama. Bush and Clinton did enough dirt during their administrations as well. Bush has enough dirt on his hands for causing what happened on 9 11. All of them have just implemented the policies that the Elite have mapped out and to think anything different well that just being naive. Our country did get this way due to what happened in the last 4 years. What happened on Wall Street has nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Oklahoma had nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Ruby Ridge had nothing to do with Obama. Obama has his hands dirty but he's no different than the rest of those clowns before him.


You are exactly right


----------



## KennethDNunn

Although I am only 66 years old, like Dr. Pepper I have never seen things coming together like they are now...we have a perfect storm brewing...actually I think we are already in the storm...come warm weather I think we are going to see the American Spring....the world economy is in a situation where it can't recover....we are in a race war as well as a religious war....there are more WMD's in the hands of Terrorist than every before...the U.N is pretty close to getting Authority in the U.S. .....an so and so...just wait till after the first of the year and things will begin come out that will really divide the country....


----------



## Ripon

Gun Confiscation. No that's not happening despite Cuomo and DiFi talking it up. They talk it up so a mere ban on future sales is easier to adopt. 

2A. Will not be repealed, but once obama swears up the next liberal Heller can be over turned and greater regulation bestowed.

Economic Collpase = Riots and will happen about 72 hrs after the dollar collapses, and that happens almost the instant the powers that be create a new world wide fiat money to use for natural resources.


----------



## Reaper

Gun Confiscation isn't coming.

1. Obama received an F grade from the Brady Campaign and has passed 3 pro gun bills
2. The masses do not support gun bans. In the event that the government tried to confiscate our guns, the military and police would have to intervene. Generally police and soldiers are weapons enthusiast who would not support the ban
3. Many firearms are received by relatives, bought citizen to citizen, or are gifted. Many guns have no paper trails and many have very long paper trails. In other words, it's impossible to know what guns civilians own


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

RE: Economic Collapse
I think one of the first signs that the poop is about to hit the fan is coming will be when our government makes it illegal to own gold and demands that it all be sold back to the government. It has happened before in this country and just about every country that has had an Economic collapse through out history. The reason is our currency is not backed up by anything and is only worth what everyone thinks it is. With all this printing and borrowing going on sooner are later other countries will loose faith in our currency and the ability to pay them back and demand payment in gold or something tangible. We only have so much gold (one of the reason we went off the gold standard) so the first place they will try to get it, is from the population. Now I am not one that believes that we should invest in gold or precious metals because if there is a collapse it won't be of much use to most of us. Every time things go up just about for any reason it adds to the devaluation of our currency, for people who are buying gun and ammo the dollar has just been devalued a little bit more. Our forefathers knew this and that is why they were so determined to make sure our currency was backed up by gold. In the Coinage Act of 1792, the death penalty was authorized for counterfeiting the currency. I am not sure there is any other authorizing of the death penalty in the Constitution. It isn't talked about much in the news but several countries are starting to demand their gold back that they have stored here and Germany was sending a team to inspect their holding but last I heard they were denied access to their own gold.


----------



## inceptor

QUOTE=rickkyw1720pf;23123]It isn't talked about much in the news but several countries are starting to demand their gold back that they have stored here and Germany was sending a team to inspect their holding but last I heard they were denied access to their own gold.[/QUOTE]

Those countries would be Germany and Switzerland. Who woulda thunk it. I did a google search and damn if he ain't right. Another surprise is that Russia holds the gold for at least some eastern bloc countries and Romania wants their gold back. The real surprise was that Chavez has his gold stored in Russia and he is trying to get his gold back too.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

acidlittle said:


> It's strange how all this stuff is happening, and our elected leader can't produce a birth certificate....It saddens me that this great nation has been reduced to people who just want to be spoon-fed and live in bliss. Matrix style.


Or sheeple style ... either way, it does appear to be happening right before our eyes and we are powerless to do a thing about it because, as they planned to do 70-60 years ago ... they've taken control of our education system, the courts, our money and the media. It has gone exactly as planned for them - we have to give them credit in that regard. They were relentless and they used our own free system, our Constitution, against us.


----------



## Denton

shared the link and blogged my rant on my blog this morning. Whew, felt better after venting, too. 

Short version. It's coming, and we have it coming to us. We allowed our own lack of discipline, our own loss of religion and our own preference for leisure and comfort keep us from keeping the nation. It has been sold out, pillaged and looted, our young used as fodder for the benefit of the elite and borders opened wide so that the barbarians might enter to render us bruised and battered. The traitors will soon flee and the columns will be knocked down so that we will be buried, unable to seek righteous vengeance.

Only a blithering idiot can't see what is headed our way, at this point. Problem is, this is a nation of blithering idiots.


----------



## C5GUY

Purkeypilot said:


> You are exactly right


That makes 3 of us that feel this way.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Desert Marine said:


> ..Bush and Clinton did enough dirt during their administrations as well. Bush has enough dirt on his hands for causing what happened on 9 11...


US politics are not my strong point but I hear Clinton fired a volley of cruise missiles at Al-Qaeda training camps as if to say "Here Bin, suck on these" which sounds good to me..
As for Bush, he came out with some great fighting talk after 9/11, I can't understand why some people don't like him?

_"This is war. Somebody's gonna pay"
"Countries that harbor terrorists are as guilty as they are"
"Give us the terrorists or we'll come and get 'em"
"America will never seek a permission slip to defend herself"
"A soft line toward terror is not gonna happen on my watch"
"My job is to secure the homeland and thats exactly what i'm gonna do"
"We will not sit back and wait to be hit again"
"Iran must not be allowed to have nuclear weapons"
-George W Bush_


----------



## preppermama

Thank you for posting this!



Desert Marine said:


> Let me be clear from the beginning of this post. I am not and do not support Baracak Hussein Obama or Republicats i.e the left/right Paradigm. However, the mess that we are in cannot be wholly and solely attributed to Obama. Bush and Clinton did enough dirt during their administrations as well. Bush has enough dirt on his hands for causing what happened on 9 11. All of them have just implemented the policies that the Elite have mapped out and to think anything different well that just being naive. Our country did get this way due to what happened in the last 4 years. What happened on Wall Street has nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Oklahoma had nothing to do with Obama. What happened in Ruby Ridge had nothing to do with Obama. Obama has his hands dirty but he's no different than the rest of those clowns before him.


----------



## whoppo

Bad times are indeed on the horizon.
Our politicians are no more evil that their predecessors... they're simply moving forward with an agenda that was conceived long ago.
They will try with all their might to disarm all Americans, using suspect incidents and civil unrest as justification, however I expect their success will be limited.
They will push their agenda to a tipping point where the options will be submit or fight... give in to the government and peacefully comply with whatever they choose as your future, or retake the country by force.

I dread the day when/if that point is reached and fear for those who are lost in the preceding days. It is an unhappy time.


----------



## Alpha-17

Lucky Jim said:


> As for Bush, he came out with some great fighting talk after 9/11, I can't understand why some people don't like him?


I liked him as a person, and think that he genuinely did what he thought was best, but he did as much to kill American Civil liberties as both Clinton and Bush, and spent like a Democrat. Neo-Cons like him have damn near destroyed the Republican party, and have driven more than a few (like me), out, and into third Parties like the Libertarian Party.


----------



## ozo

Is it wacko these days ?
You can bet your lily-white ass cheek it is.
But, none of this is new.....
it has just been ramped up.


----------



## Denton

Jim, Bush was a personality. He was a personality that many of us felt reflected our own, so, we figured we would give him a shot. Had I realized his membership in the Skull and Bones and what that organization was, I would have known better to have thought he would have done any differently than he did. I'm not even talking about his desire to drop our borders and flood our nation with illegals as he and the leaders of our southern and northern borders tried to work out a plan to make the North American continent one big political entity. I am simply sticking with the whole "war" thing.

We are at war with a tool of war, not a particular sovereignty or organization. The particular organization most often targeted is a group of our own creation, an organization that is still supported by our government in a couple places while targeted for attacks in other places. That organization is firmly founded in a system of belief that Bush called a "religion of peace" while people of other beliefs, all around the world, are systematically enslaved, raped, killed, etc., by the adherents to that system. Can one be that ignorant while still making it to the Oval Office? No.

These marionettes are picked for us for a reason. Does that sound conspiratorial? Yes, because there is a conspiracy. Is it a theory? Not any more, as those involved in the conspiracy are now operating in the open so widely that those who have stopped watching the marionettes and started looking at the ones pulling the strings can clearly see what is going on, and many of those who don't watch as closely are beginning to feel something is amiss.


----------



## joec

Let me see how I feel about this all. First keep this in mind in a short period of time we will start a very harsh austerity program (fiscal cliff) followed by a debt limit debate again all by the end of the 31st of this month which is 4 days away. After all of this we won't have the money for anything especially enforcing gun laws but the feds or local government for a long time to come. Now that assumes this Congress will even take up gun control bills much less pass it now or anytime in the future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Obama is merely a tool. His election and re-election were preordained and obtained through subterfuge. His sole purpose is to destroy America as the world's number one power, and coincidentally he supports this as well.
As someone mentioned above the collapse will begin quickly after the US dollar is no longer used for the worldwide trading in oil. At the moment, that's the only thing holding the dollar afloat.
Russia, Iran, and others want oil to be traded in Euros. Meanwhile, China is quietly dumping it's dollars. Imagine that!
It's coming folks. I'm glad I'm just a poor boy, when the dollar becomes essentially worthless I don't have much to loose.


----------



## Denton

The housing debacle was created during the Clinton years. Bush did nothing to undo what was set up . Instead, he, went along with it and enjoyed the swelling of the bubble - for a while.


----------



## Sr40ken

As an old guy I'll just say there is very good reason we're in this website. As far as our locale here, old friends are getting back in contact. Just depends on how it shakes out. Some of the mountain regions would be costly for "someone" to take. It's very possible to live well off the land in the Ozarks for example and hard to take over. Keep your options open, be flexable and eyes wide open!


----------



## Lucky Jim

But after 4 years as President, the American people liked Bush so much that they elected him for a second term.
Same with Obama, he's just been re-elected too, so surely the people must like him?


----------



## Reaper

Lucky Jim said:


> But after 4 years as President, the American people liked Bush so much that they elected him for a second term.
> Same with Obama, he's just been re-elected too, so surely the people must like him?


Not necessarily true. For reasons I do not care to discuss, I chose not to vote for Romney. I voted for Obama simply because I felt he was the better choice between two men I dislike at a political level.


----------



## Denton

Lucky Jim said:


> But after 4 years as President, the American people liked Bush so much that they elected him for a second term.
> Same with Obama, he's just been re-elected too, so surely the people must like him?


They don't know either. They know the lies.
The 17th amendment was one of the best tools in the destruction of the republic.


----------



## KennethDNunn

In my humble opinion the one radio commentator whose opinion I respect is Mark Levin, he has the experience and education to know what he is talking about...he is the only one who says exactly what he thinks and what he says is eye opening......he says that we, U.S. citizen, have a very small window of opportunity in which to save this society, and he doesn't give us much chance of success.....I happen to agree.....personally I think it is already late.....


----------



## Smitty901

Lucky Jim said:


> But after 4 years as President, the American people liked Bush so much that they elected him for a second term.
> Same with Obama, he's just been re-elected too, so surely the people must like him?


 1 the election was rigged with undocumented citizens voting ,Two he promised to take other people stuff and give it away to those that vote for him.
people vote for them one that gives them other people hard earned stuff. He increased the numbers of people depending on government to get reelected.
And he has hidden his pass criminal 
deeds very well the press refuse to ask the question.
Molon labe


----------



## acidlittle

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Or sheeple style ... either way, it does appear to be happening right before our eyes and we are powerless to do a thing about it because, as they planned to do 70-60 years ago ... they've taken control of our education system, the courts, our money and the media. It has gone exactly as planned for them - we have to give them credit in that regard. They were relentless and they used our own free system, our Constitution, against us.


Who exactly is "they"


----------



## acidlittle

Reaper said:


> Not necessarily true. For reasons I do not care to discuss, I chose not to vote for Romney. I voted for Obama simply because I felt he was the better choice between two men I dislike at a political level.


There were more then 2 men that ran for President...


----------



## Dr. Prepper

Reaper said:


> I voted for Obama


Wow! I've never heard anyone actually admit it. Are you one of the un-earned entitlement crowd?


----------



## Lucky Jim

Obama got bin Laden so maybe that's why a lot of people voted him in again?


----------



## Jazzman

Reaper said:


> Not necessarily true. For reasons I do not care to discuss, I chose not to vote for Romney. I voted for Obama simply because I felt he was the better choice between two men I dislike at a political level.


 Hhmmmm . well I'll discuss my reasons for not voting for Romney ( and nope I didn't vote for O'Bummer either) , those being is that Romney is a piece of shit who represents nobody save the ultra-rich and caters to them , during his tenure a Bain Capital he cost a great many folks their jobs to satisfy his own personal greed and that of the folks he consistently felches. O'Bummer wants us slaves to the govr, RipEmOffRomney wants us all slaves to the rich

Y'all *really* think there's any appreciable difference between the two parties? I mena REALLY?

Two faces to the same coin , the coin of bloated abusive government.


----------



## Reaper

acidlittle said:


> There were more then 2 men that ran for President...


True, but realistically speaking they were not in the race at the point of election. From the start I was pulling for RJ Harris



Dr. Prepper said:


> Wow! I've never heard anyone actually admit it. Are you one of the un-earned entitlement crowd?


I'm someone who has multiple family members working in the union. Someone who believes in animal rights and respects women. I'm someone who knows where I stand and doesn't flip flop on every occasion. I'm someone who believes in maintaining alliances and created new ones. I'm a middle class man that has earned every penny I have by shoveling rock, sand, and dirt. I'm also in thousands of dollars of debt from my education.


----------



## jrclen

Lucky Jim said:


> But after 4 years as President, the American people liked Bush so much that they elected him for a second term.
> Same with Obama, he's just been re-elected too, so surely the people must like him?


Bush won the first term because Gore was the alternative
Bush won the second term because Kerry was the alternative
Obama won the first term because McCain was the alternative
Obama won the second term because Romney was the alternative

I am 66 and I can count on one hand the number of times I've actually voted FOR someone.

I've been voting libertarian because it is my civic duty to vote, but I refuse to play the democrat/republican game. Both those parties are enemies of the people and of our country.


----------



## Alpha-17

Lucky Jim said:


> Obama got bin Laden so maybe that's why a lot of people voted him in again?


No, Navy SEALs got Osama. Obama just made the call to send them in, and it's a call every President should have had the balls to make. It wasn't an issue that he sent them in, it would have been an issue if hey hadn't.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

Denton said:


> The housing debacle was created during the Clinton years. Bush did nothing to undo what was set up . Instead, he, went along with it and enjoyed the swelling of the bubble - for a while.


He had no choice once the libs took congress in 2006. My wife was a major player in funding with a major national bank at the time and it almost happened overnight when they were inaugurated into office. I remember it well, her getting called out to Denver and meeting with Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac reps and being told to either lend the money to zip codes or they would pull funding from the mortgage division of her bank.

She went back, resigned, got a golden parachute and went to work as a senior financial analyst for a major multinational conglomerate and never looked back. I remember the day she called me from her office and told me what was coming down and how it would collapse everything - and the girl was right. It wasn't that hard to predict really - at least retrospectively.


----------



## brimstone

Smitty901 said:


> He is on Vacation again and has a golf game he is busy you know.
> Change is coming
> Molon labe


Obama is a figure head. He is an empty suit that spends his time on vacation and partying with Beyonce and Jay-Z. This agenda is bigger than Barry "Manchurian Candidate" Sotero.


----------



## Denton

Reaper said:


> True, but realistically speaking they were not in the race at the point of election. From the start I was pulling for RJ Harris
> 
> I'm someone who has multiple family members working in the union. Someone who believes in animal rights and respects women. I'm someone who knows where I stand and doesn't flip flop on every occasion. I'm someone who believes in maintaining alliances and created new ones. I'm a middle class man that has earned every penny I have by shoveling rock, sand, and dirt. I'm also in thousands of dollars of debt from my education.


I'm a man who believes in God and the constitution. I am a man who believes in liberty and _human_ rights. I am a man who is in a union now, has been a shop steward in the past (Teamsters) and knows how corrupt they are, and how they have little regard for the worker and a lot of regard for their own power. I am a man who believes our founders were a lot smarter than these idiots are, and that George Washington was correct in that we should be friends to all and allies to none, for my life is not meant to cater to those who want to use our blood, treasure, and now credit, for their own benefit.

As far as who was running for president and who was viable, you voted for one of the two puppets. You could have voted for either, but you preferred the fascist faced marionette over the flip-flopper Establishment faced marionette. Either way, you voted against the constitution and your own liberty. If you and I and everyone else truly embraces the vision of the founders, if we really cherish liberty and freedom, voting for the marionettes do not change a thing. Whether or not you believe he has a chance, you must vote your conscience. 
My only regret is that I voted for Virgil Goode, rather than for Gary Johnson. Goode was more in line with my personal beliefs, but Johnson was also constitution-mindful. Maybe backing the one who had a better chance at making it to the magic 5% mark would have been better for the cause. Neither here nor there, fighting back is a necessity, not going with the ones selected for us.
There is a possibility we can gain steam. I'm thinking it is too late, though. I think maybe the banksters and corporate elites are preparing for the end game.


----------



## Denton

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> He had no choice once the libs took congress in 2006. My wife was a major player in funding with a major national bank at the time and it almost happened overnight when they were inaugurated into office. I remember it well, her getting called out to Denver and meeting with Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac reps and being told to either lend the money to zip codes or they would pull funding from the mortgage division of her bank.
> 
> She went back, resigned, got a golden parachute and went to work as a senior financial analyst for a major multinational conglomerate and never looked back. I remember the day she called me from her office and told me what was coming down and how it would collapse everything - and the girl was right. It wasn't that hard to predict really - at least retrospectively.


Once the libs took control in 2006, you say? At that point he had only a couple more years out of the eight years in office. Even after 2006, he had the bully bull pit from which to sound the alarm. If you recall, he spoke many times of the booming housing market and all that, all the while knowing what was happening by making insane loans (mandated during the Clinton years) to those who would never, ever be able to repay them, and then, rolling them into the derivatives scene.

Voting for Bush in 2000 was the last time I voted for one of the marionettes. I'd hoped W was going to actually be different. I can't even remember why, now. That's why I can't come down on Reaper, he is still working through this BS, and they have spread so much BS around that it is very difficult to find the truth. 
Rather than looking for the truth in the BS, become an expert in the truth and then toss out everything that is not in line with the constitution, as whatever is not in line with the constitution is BS.


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> Voting for Bush in 2000 was the last time I voted for one of the marionettes. I'd hoped W was going to actually be different. I can't even remember why, now. That's why I can't come down on Reaper, he is still working through this BS, and they have spread so much BS around that it is very difficult to find the truth.
> Rather than looking for the truth in the BS, become an expert in the truth and then toss out everything that is not in line with the constitution, as whatever is not in line with the constitution is BS.


 Being originally from Texas , I know too goddamned much about BushLeague and his piratical , abusive roots...........and for what it's worth y'all might please keep in mind that despite how they portray themselves the BushLeagues ARE NOT Texans or southerners , they are a buncha damned carpetbagging northeast yankees masquerading as Texans for the tax and oil benefits...........all the way back to the old man himself i.e Preston " CarpetBagger 'n Thief" Bush.

In a different era he'd have been horse whipped with a blacksnake whip and then hogtied and drug from the Big Thicket to the Llano Estacado and had the remains left for the Comanches to piss on.......if they'd have even bothered to donate that much water to him.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I think candidates personality plays a big part in who people vote for in any election anywhere around the world regardless of which party they represent.
So on that basis I think Obama came across as more keen, decisive and focussed than Romney who had a touch of the squeaky-clean shopwindow mannequin about him.
As for Bush, I liked him because he came across as a regular guy and not as some smarmy smooth-talking politician..










PS- some people say Bush was a fool, but if that's true at least he was a likeable fool and it won him enough votes to get re-elected for a second term..
Anyway- _"The secret of the successful fool is that he's no fool at all"- Isaac Asimov_


----------



## jandor123

I agree that niether candidate was optimal, but if Romney had won, we would would at least had a majority, and things like obama care and taxes would have been less of an issue. We would have been freeer under Romney than under obummer.
They only real difference was that Romney believed in American exceptionalism, Obummer does not. He only wants to tear down our role in the world and redefine us as "just another member" of the world community.
We are not. We are what every person want to be, we are what others should strive to be. 

"And she’s still a beacon, still a magnet for all who must have freedom, for all the pilgrims from all the lost places who are hurtling through the darkness, toward home.” — Ronald Reagan


----------



## jrclen

The best one I've heard is - Romney offered jobs................to a people who don't want them.


----------



## Jazzman

jandor123 said:


> I agree that niether candidate was optimal, but if Romney had won, we would would at least had a majority, and things like obama care and taxes would have been less of an issue. We would have been freeer under Romney than under obummer.
> They only real difference was that Romney believed in American exceptionalism, Obummer does not. He only wants to tear down our role in the world and redefine us as "just another member" of the world community.
> We are not. We are what every person want to be, we are what others should strive to be.
> 
> "And she's still a beacon, still a magnet for all who must have freedom, for all the pilgrims from all the lost places who are hurtling through the darkness, toward home." - Ronald Reagan


 If you really believe that then perhaps you should examine Romney at length.

A tyrant is a tyrant , whether they are a Despotic Socialist ( O'Bummer) or a despotic business pirate who would have us all as slaves to the richest among us...ROMNEY and the uber-rich that he serves as political lap-dog for.

We were screwed either way.


----------



## Jazzman

jrclen said:


> The best one I've heard is - Romney offered jobs................to a people who don't want them.


 Uh huh................tell that to folks who worked for any of the companies that Bain Capital exploited and looted , or folks whose jobs went overseas because of carpetbagging assholes that *include* Romney and his cronies.

'Cause the *fact* is that the man would leave you living in a cardboard box and your children starving to loot you for every penny he could , and then of course tell you how it was " your fault".

ANYONE here want to come up with some actual hard data that backs his jackass claim that "47% of American pay no taxes"? Do that if you can................or maybe y'all would care to research how much in the way of taxes romney paid.


----------



## Denton

Jazzman said:


> If you really believe that then perhaps you should examine Romney at length.
> 
> A tyrant is a tyrant , whether they are a Despotic Socialist ( O'Bummer) or a despotic business pirate who would have us all as slaves to the richest among us...ROMNEY and the uber-rich that he serves as political lap-dog for.
> 
> We were screwed either way.


Danged skippy.

What did both marionettes have in common? They jumped to the pulled strings of their common masters and held no regard for the constitution or our liberties.


----------



## insatiable ONE

Denton said:


> The housing debacle was created during the Clinton years. Bush did nothing to undo what was set up . Instead, he, went along with it and enjoyed the swelling of the bubble - for a while.


Yep & now`the exact same cabinet are screwing the pooch again, just with a different leader.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

Looks to me like Jazzman is high on Obama's koolaid.


----------



## inceptor

Here is the perspective of a Rabbi.

The Decline and Fall of the American Empire | Rabbi Pruzansky's Blog


----------



## Jazzman

Dr. Prepper said:


> Looks to me like Jazzman is high on Obama's koolaid.


 And it looks to me like you're a frigging idiot that can't read at all , now since you made the jackass accusation perhaps you'd care to find a REQUOTE wherein I have EVER made a single statement favorable to O'Bummer.

Naw I haven't called him a despot and a tyrant , I din't refer to him repeatedly as O'Bummer etc.etc.etc.

Me ? Well I really don't care if YOU are riding with your chin on the collective republicraps or democan'ts nuts , if you're too bloody stupid to have ascertained that i don't like a damned one of 'em then you're too bloody blind to be worth conversing with.

I don't drink Koolaid , not any flavor , especially that coming from ANY source inside the Beltway.

Get back to me when you learn how to read.


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> Danged skippy.
> 
> What did both marionettes have in common? They jumped to the pulled strings of their common masters and held no regard for the constitution or our liberties.


 EEEgggggZAckly!!!!

Again..does *anyone* here think that there is REALLY any difference in the two packs of mangy coyotes resident in D.C.? Our politicians are ***bought and paid for**** long prior to achieving the upper echelons of the broken system.

Start here , do some math as regards D.C. , 500 plus politicos..............FORTY FIVE THOUSAND PLUS FRIGGING LOBBYISTS!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901

Obama told you he would bring America to it's knees and he meat it so those that voted for him enjoy your slavery. Just don't try to justify it.


----------



## Sr40ken

We had two great choices in the last general election.............lose or LOSE.


----------



## Dock

Sr40ken said:


> We had two great choices in the last general election.............lose or LOSE.


We lost...


----------



## shadownmss

Look at it from this perspective, even if the article is complete B.S., take a step back and just look at America. All the pieces are in place, close to half of the population is dependent, the Fed pumping money, politicians that can accomplish nothing, the call for a gun ban, and don't even get me started about the current administration in the White House. This is why I started to prep.


----------



## KennethDNunn

I seldom talk politics but have to jump in...I didn't like a lot about Romney...like everyone else I don't know him personally...like everyone else all I know about the man is what the news media wanted me to know .......which was only the bad.....after four years I know more about Obama than I want to know...we knew what we had we Obama ....where with Romney we made have seen progress...we will never know...now there are a lot of Folks walking around saying they voted third party because of principles...now these Folks are in a sinking ship with their principles....I am sure their kids and Grandkids will be glade they stood for their principles.....


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> I seldom talk politics but have to jump in...I didn't like a lot about Romney...like everyone else I don't know him personally...like everyone else all I know about the man is what the news media wanted me to know .......which was only the bad.....after four years I know more about Obama than I want to know...we knew what we had we Obama ....where with Romney we made have seen progress...we will never know...now there are a lot of Folks walking around saying they voted third party because of principles...now these Folks are in a sinking ship with their principles....I am sure their kids and Grandkids will be glade they stood for their principles.....


 Gonna use the " guilt gambit" just like a Putrid Pelosi Liberal are ya? It figures.


----------



## AsteroidX

I know my States ready for anything this time. The consensus its perty much done.


----------



## jrclen

KennethDNunn said:


> now there are a lot of Folks walking around saying they voted third party because of principles...now these Folks are in a sinking ship with their principles....I am sure their kids and Grandkids will be glade they stood for their principles.....


You left out all the people who don't even bother to vote because they know it's a sham to vote for one of the republicrat puppets. Thank goodness our founding fathers stood for their principles rather than to go along with the BS of their day. And yes, their kids and grandkids were glad they did.


----------



## KennethDNunn

I don't feel the least guilt...did you not vote your principles?....did you not know what Obama was?....way you are reacting to criticism you must really feel guilty...I learned long ago that their is not a bit of difference in any politician...Republican...Democrat...or Third Part....if you think their are then you have a lot learn...and this is something you can check for yourself...just check their net before going into office and after a few years....I'm not talking just national office your local politicians also....Obama has made well over 10 million...Clinton... well over 80 million....on the other hand all the Republican president had millions.....if I voted my principles I wouldn't vote for anyone...yes I vote for the least of two evils...what other choice do we have...sorry I hurt your feelings...


----------



## jrclen

You didn't hurt my feelings. And I am not feeling guilty. I find your ranting rather amusing.


----------



## Denton

Jazzman said:


> EEEgggggZAckly!!!!
> 
> Again..does *anyone* here think that there is REALLY any difference in the two packs of mangy coyotes resident in D.C.? Our politicians are ***bought and paid for**** long prior to achieving the upper echelons of the broken system.
> 
> Start here , do some math as regards D.C. , 500 plus politicos..............FORTY FIVE THOUSAND PLUS FRIGGING LOBBYISTS!!!!!!


Well, yes. Many people really do believe the Republican party is good, albeit misguided, naive, weak, etc. They refuse to take a hard look at it, as they have placed all their bets on it. It's much easier to listen to its shills and pundits that listen to someone like Ron Paul and do their own homework. If Dennis Miller says he is "Crazy Uncle Ron," well, it must be so.

We are doomed.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

I'll say this in defense of the Republican Party ... at least they are trying, to some degree, some of them at least, to hold on to what's left. Not all mind you, I can name a couple dozen RINOs, especially a few up in the Northeast, who are liars, cheats, RINOs, etc.

Jim Demint here in SC, along with a half dozen SC Congressmen, are solid Conservatives. Whereas Lindsay Graham in a despised RINO at this point.

Still yet, I have little use for either party at this point. And depending upon how this anti-2nd Amendment stuff goes next week, I'll decide then what I think about a lot of Republican Party members right now.


----------



## Denton

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I'll say this in defense of the Republican Party ... at least they are trying, to some degree, some of them at least, to hold on to what's left. Not all mind you, I can name a couple dozen RINOs, especially a few up in the Northeast, who are liars, cheats, RINOs, etc.
> 
> Jim Demint here in SC, along with a half dozen SC Congressmen, are solid Conservatives. Whereas Lindsay Graham in a despised RINO at this point.
> 
> Still yet, I have little use for either party at this point. And depending upon how this anti-2nd Amendment stuff goes next week, I'll decide then what I think about a lot of Republican Party members right now.


How did the party treat Dr. Paul? It was shameful. They ran the likes of McCain, the same one they rightfully painted as a "rogue" but they treated Dr. Paul like a turd in a punch bowl. Obama would have had better chances with the Republican party. Why? Because Obama dances to the same fiddler, and Dr. Paul was about the constitution.

The constitution has no place in either party. How many times have the GOP had the Oval Office or control of the House, the Senate or both, yet they just neeeeeeeeever can quiiiiiiiite get the job done; they can never quite put us back on the right course. Never found that amazing? Never wondered why, if you could see the right answer, why couldn't all the righteous Republicans?

They are afraid of the constitution. They are afraid of crossing the banksters and the other elite.


----------



## Smitty901

We have a person in the white house that said in his word.
1. I will bring America to it's Economic knees
2. The Constitution is irrelevant and out dated
3. I am not bound by the Constitution
4. he said that white people where cling to their Guns and religion 
5. He has shown no respect of the law or Constitution
6. He has never responded to why his and his wife had to surrender their law license
He has said in his own word that America is the great evil. Now you stuck with him.
Ron Paul is a nut case always has been always will be he live in la la land he talks a game no one can play. 
You voted for Obama for one reason he told you he would take other people stuff and you though he was going to give it to you.
Surprise you were fooled again.. But you never read his words you listen to the sound bites now he laughing while on vacation on on the golf course.


----------



## Desert Marine

Smitty901 said:


> We have a person in the white house that said in his word.
> 1. I will bring America to it's Economic knees
> 2. The Constitution is irrelevant and out dated
> 3. I am not bound by the Constitution
> 4. he said that white people where cling to their Guns and religion
> 5. He has shown no respect of the law or Constitution
> 6. He has never responded to why his and his wife had to surrender their law license
> He has said in his own word that America is the great evil. Now you stuck with him.
> Ron Paul is a nut case always has been always will be he live in la la land he talks a game no one can play.
> You voted for Obama for one reason he told you he would take other people stuff and you though he was going to give it to you.
> Surprise you were fooled again.. But you never read his words you listen to the sound bites now he laughing while on vacation on on the golf course.


Smitty...I don't want to put any words into your mouth so I am asking. What did you mean when you said: Ron Paul is a nut case"? Are those your words or words you are attributing to Obama?


----------



## C5GUY

Smitty901 said:


> We have a person in the white house that said in his word.
> 1. I will bring America to it's Economic knees
> 2. The Constitution is irrelevant and out dated
> 3. I am not bound by the Constitution
> 4. he said that white people where cling to their Guns and religion
> 5. He has shown no respect of the law or Constitution
> 6. He has never responded to why his and his wife had to surrender their law license
> He has said in his own word that America is the great evil. Now you stuck with him.
> Ron Paul is a nut case always has been always will be he live in la la land he talks a game no one can play.
> You voted for Obama for one reason he told you he would take other people stuff and you though he was going to give it to you.
> Surprise you were fooled again.. But you never read his words you listen to the sound bites now he laughing while on vacation on on the golf course.


You do know that no president has this kind of power...don't you. He is limited by congress and many other restraints when it comes to making these types of laws. In my 61 years I have never seen so many people so scared of just one guy??!!


----------



## inceptor

C5GUY said:


> You do know that no president has this kind of power...don't you. He is limited by congress and many other restraints when it comes to making these types of laws.


He is not limited by Congress, he just bypasses them. He has proven this by issuing executive orders getting done what he wants without congressional approval


----------



## Desert Marine

inceptor said:


> He is not limited by Congress, he just bypasses them. He has proven this by issuing executive orders getting done what he wants without congressional approval


His Executive Orders are my toilet paper.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

Desert Marine said:


> Smitty...I don't want to put any words into your mouth so I am asking. What did you mean when you said: Ron Paul is a nut case"? Are those your words or words you are attributing to Obama?


To me, RP has some good ideas but they are overshadowed by his mannerisms and his "burnt out pothead" delivery of his ideas. I would have voted for him had it not been for the fact that a vote for RP was a vote for the Maxist A-hole we have now.



C5GUY said:


> You do know that no president has this kind of power...don't you. He is limited by congress and many other restraints when it comes to making these types of laws. *In my 61 years I have never seen so many people so scared of just one guy??!*!


I guess you have totally ignored his past, his associates, his disdain for the USA, his Marxist agenda, and his racial bias.


----------



## inceptor

Desert Marine said:


> His Executive Orders are my toilet paper.


That's fine but he recently expanded parts of the patriot act through executive order allowing gun confiscation, using the military for martial law, controlling the airwaves, etc. My memory is not the greatest so I can't give you the number of the order but if you google it, you may be able to locate it.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> We have a person in the white house that said in his word.
> 1. I will bring America to it's Economic knees
> 2. The Constitution is irrelevant and out dated
> 3. I am not bound by the Constitution
> 4. he said that white people where cling to their Guns and religion
> 5. He has shown no respect of the law or Constitution
> 6. He has never responded to why his and his wife had to surrender their law license
> He has said in his own word that America is the great evil. Now you stuck with him.
> Ron Paul is a nut case always has been always will be he live in la la land he talks a game no one can play.
> You voted for Obama for one reason he told you he would take other people stuff and you though he was going to give it to you.
> Surprise you were fooled again.. But you never read his words you listen to the sound bites now he laughing while on vacation on on the golf course.


Yup, a nut case. Heard that a lot. Also heard he couldn't articulate a plan. Problem with both of that line of BS is that I know better. I listened to his speeches, read his articles and no a lot better.

Want to talk about retiring and playing golf? Clinton and G.H. Bush is a great example. They did their part, played the game, and hung out at the clubs, together.

Surprised you fall for the same old BS every single time, never learning, always getting suckered, and never stopping to see that you should try someone who might change the course rather than just talk a little about this and that while maintaining course.

You are coming to the thousands points of light, the New World Order, and all the while, you still want to rant about the puppets while never figuring out the master is the one directing the play.

If you don't get it now, you probably will never get it.


----------



## C5GUY

dr. Prepper said:


> to me, rp has some good ideas but they are overshadowed by his mannerisms and his "burnt out pothead" delivery of his ideas. I would have voted for him had it not been for the fact that a vote for rp was a vote for the maxist a-hole we have now.
> 
> I guess you have totally ignored his past, his associates, his disdain for the usa, his marxist agenda, and his racial bias.


lmao!!!!


----------



## Denton

By the way, folks, when some of us started seeing what was going on, we were all called nutcases, conspiracy theorist tin foil hatters. Today, when what we have been watching and saying was coming is, indeed, here, people are now saying it won't be so bad.
So now, I am no longer crazy, I am merely enslavementphobic?


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I am merely enslavementphobic?


That would be me :grin:


----------



## Desert Marine

inceptor said:


> That's fine but he recently expanded parts of the patriot act through executive order allowing gun confiscation, using the military for martial law, controlling the airwaves, etc. My memory is not the greatest so I can't give you the number of the order but if you google it, you may be able to locate it.


I take what big ears says and does with a gain of salt. Who is going to be foolish enough to come and confiscate my GUNS! when the SHTF it'll be a lot less of watching TV anyway. I already for the most part to watch don't watch it anyways, too busy taking care of my animals and growing my food. I'll be living on my land..I said "My LAND" and ANY and ALL trespassers will be shot! There are warning signs posted all over the place. So let the word to the wise be sufficient. They'll have a better chance of bombing my place. I would give them my GPS coords but that would just be aiding the enemy 

BTW I supported Ron Paul with my money and mouth. God don't make them like Ron Paul anymore. The only Politician that I am aware of who refused to take his lifetime pension stating it was unconstitutional.


----------



## Denton

Marine, I never would have thought there'd be American citizens lining up to take jobs requiring the irradiation, molestation and nude photographing of innocent citizens who only wish to travel.

Remember Katrina, where the chief of police made it clear that everyone's guns would be taken? Remember the little old woman who got bum-rushed over her antique revolver?

Remember the brainwashing training you received in the service? Take that and mix in today's youth who have not been educated at all, much less educated on the founding documentation of this nation, add a cup of foreign nationals who join to gain citizenship who feel allegiance not to the nation but to the government that allowed them access, and then butter the pan with various prejudices, biases and other reasons for wanting to punch a fellow human being's ticket and you have the ones who will be the patsies to take us down. Or try.

This isn't even factoring in the foreign troops who will be here at the request of our government; troops who do not know or care about your ideas of individual liberties, don't know our constitution and have no idea even how to communicate in your language. Just as we have killed people in other nations, they will gladly do the same, here.

Marine, there are ways things can happen. I believe there are powerful entities who want it to happen. I believe they are setting up the scene for such a scenario.


----------



## Desert Marine

Hey Denton,

Like I said I really pity the fool(s) who dares to set foot on "My Land". They will have to by-pass a whole lot of bobby-traps and some serious sniper fire. I personally believe they'll go around Texas. Remember the Alamo!


----------



## Shock

I am new here and am glad i am here. I think is just one person thought but that said no matter who we vote for the desion has been made on that election. The one man one vote not any more. I watched the election the desion was made very early on what people thought the out come was. When was the last time you say antone spend 1 billoion dollars to get a job that pays 500k a year? As for the ecomony we are headed down a slop that has a very big drop at the end. We cant spend our way out of debt??? Has that ever worked? Try that at home pay one credut card with another the debt is still there. Most people i work with i am a maintance person they only worry about football baseball sports. when you talk about the money system or the way we are heading as a contry they look at you like "come on that wont happen you ""doomsday"" worrier. That is what is wrong with the US period TV SPORTS MSM no one can think for them selfs anymore. I bet must could find the gas station with out a gps. Im 43 and was raised with firearms all my life and this country wasfounded with the FIREARM tghe freedom we have because of firearms. It is funny they dont realize it but that is America they want to take away the very think that gave them the right to speak there mind. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Denton

Desert Marine said:


> Hey Denton,
> 
> Like I said I really pity the fool(s) who dares to set foot on "My Land". They will have to by-pass a whole lot of bobby-traps and some serious sniper fire. I personally believe they'll go around Texas. Remember the Alamo!


Texans have been taking a lot of crap, just as much as the rest of the nation. The capital of Texas is a model for the United Nations agenda. The large cities are refuge cities for illegal aliens. I can go on, but I don't have to, you know what I am saying. We need to keep it real. 
Alabama is supposed to be one of those states where we can skin a buck, we can run a trot line, and all the rest of the Hank Jr. songs, but we are no longer all that and a bag of gun powder, either.

I love your spirit, but I just want us to stay firmly planted in reality. That reality also includes Predators, which are impervious to booby traps, fly higher than a sniper can reach and are piloted by kids who grew up playing computer shooter games.

I am not saying all is lost, I am just saying life isn't a slogan. Those who have manipulated the world's politics for many decades created a lot of those slogans for our consumption.

I know, I am a wet towel, first thing on a Sunday morning. I apologize. :grin:


----------



## Desert Marine

Denton said:


> This isn't even factoring in the foreign troops who will be here at the request of our government; troops who do not know or care about your ideas of individual liberties, don't know our constitution and have no idea even how to communicate in your language. Just as we have killed people in other nations, they will gladly do the same, here.
> .


Again I reflect on what has happened in the recent past. Ghadafi tried to use foreign mercenaries to fight "HIS war". It didn't work because their gain was lesser than those who were fighting for their homeland.

Americans are a whole different breed. I find it funny to say the least at what will happen to a foreigner trying to take the land of those living in the hills of West Virgina or Tennessee. The foreigners don't have a chance with a ground to ground assault. Any successful attack MUST be aid with a Air attack/assault. There is no way they are going to just walk right in and confiscate weapons well maybe some place like Laguna Beach, California


----------



## Denton

Speaking of Ghadafi, notice how he was deposed after he complied with all the West's demands?

Ghadifi was deposed _by_ outsiders. Al Qaeda and other fighters poured in to assist in getting the job done, and they were backed by the West. OF course, that was very easy. Syria seems to be giving more problems, but that is because it is backed by Russia. The West dares not push too hard, lest it unbalances the apple cart it is trying to move.

Our cities won't be all that hard to isolate, as New Orleans proved. It'll also be resource efficient. All the while, chaos, unrest and controlled "news" coverage will add smoke to the battlefield.
The internet is unplugged, disrupting banking. Banking holidays prevent the unprepared from being able to buy what they need, as if there would be anything left on the shelves.
Meanwhile, more assets move in from the southern borders.

The cities are now chaotic. Forget about the police. They dare not leave their families. Gangs, with their very well established chains of command and regimented way of conducting operation, take advantage of the opportunity. Families are running out of food, ammo and hope.

Military operations into the cities begin as people become more desperate.

All the while, those who have been preparing are banding together as best as possible. Farms and ranches are the headquarters. Stored food and ammunition are brought together, LP/OPs are dug and manned, and other preparations are made. Three miles away, the AH-64D gunner is looking though TADS (target acquisition and designation sights), preparing to send Hellfires to the buildings where stores and families will be.
The 30mm chaingun makes short-order of the human ground targets. In a foreign language, the pilot tells the gunner, "Hit'em again."

"Friends" snitch on rebel fighters, hoping to gain favor from the new political masters.

The martial law, declared at the beginning of the chaos created after chaos began after economic collapse or whatever caused the poo to hit the fan, is oppressing the population to the point the survivors are compliant, for the most part.

Banks will soon be open, but with new provisions. In order to insure you are with the new regime and not one of the rebels, you will have to take an implant. In order to take that implant, you will have to swear allegiance to the new regime, and swear you do not believe, along with other things, in the birth, perfect life, death and resurrection of some so-called savior. After all, many of the rebels and dissenters were members of that cult, and they are not to be trusted. After swearing to the new Order, you will be allowed to sell, buy and trade.


----------



## Shock

You are right there probly not be a full Confiscation there offering a turn over/buy back program so its working there are a lot of people doing it and that is the scary part of people turing over there guns to the goverment it is a shame to just give up a 2nd am that people died to protect.


----------



## Desert Marine

Shock said:


> You are right there probly not be a full Confiscation there offering a turn over/buy back program so its working there are a lot of people doing it and that is the scary part of people turing over there guns to the goverment it is a shame to just give up a 2nd am that people died to protect.


Create the situation that will make them submit. Food for your guns!...Don't worry when the SHTF and you've exhausted all of your bullets and that gun becomes worthless you will breakdown on bended knee for that food if you haven't prepared and used your preps properly. That's part of their backup plan. Just like turning off our oil pumps, forcing the price of gas/oil to skyrocketing prices, sucking up the oil from around the world and when their fields are dry flip on the switch and start pumping our at outrages prices. Price gouging at it's finest.


----------



## Denton

Desert Marine said:


> Create the situation that will make them submit. Food for your guns!...Don't worry when the SHTF and you've exhausted all of your bullets and that gun becomes worthless you will breakdown on bended knee for that food if you haven't prepared and used your preps properly. That's part of their backup plan. Just like turning off our oil pumps, forcing the price of gas/oil to skyrocketing prices, sucking up the oil from around the world and when their fields are dry flip on the switch and start pumping our at outrages prices. Price gouging at it's finest.


Yuppers. Seems we have them right where they want us.


----------



## shotlady

Denton said:


> By the way, folks, when some of us started seeing what was going on, we were all called nutcases, conspiracy theorist tin foil hatters. Today, when what we have been watching and saying was coming is, indeed, here, people are now saying it won't be so bad.
> So now, I am no longer crazy, I am merely enslavementphobic?


i went to the other forum i frequent and asked about militia.. and got im concerned about you, prepping, militias questions. what is going on in your life right now that you would be gravitating towards this. now im a very balanced broad. just asking questions, nothing dubious in my heart, dont feel i need to hide... and asking about moving out of los angeles- something is clearly wrong with me.

umm i think not. no different or crazy than prepping fro natural disaster. who in the world wouldwant to be part of the problem? and i certainly wouldnt want to sit a round hungry while i wated for the gubmint to come save me-

i dont know. i just think dr. paul would have been the best choice for america. seriously.


----------



## Denton

Curious. A bit off track, but the thread is going stale, anyway.
What about Dr. Paul was not good for America?


----------



## C5GUY

I agree I hate a stale thread they get so crunchy.


----------



## Alpha-17

C5GUY said:


> I agree I hate a stale thread they get so crunchy.


You just got to get the right dip to try them with.

OT: Actually, I have nothing to add OT, but Dr. Paul certainly was the best option of the people who did throw their hat into the ring.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

I can't put my finger on the reason I didn't care for Dr. Paul. I do agree with most here that he had some OK ideas. And his desire to protect the constitution was the best part of his campaign. But is demeanor and his vocal delivery certainly did not strike me as a leader at all. He appeared to me as a whiny, sometimes senile, old coot. Maybe it is the result of too many years of pot smoking in the '70s and '80s. And I also had the feeling that the more powerful and assertive politicians would be able to push him around without much of a fight.

I have to admit that I sorta like Gov. Christy from NJ. I always like to see and hear a leader who is not afraid to speak his mind. But Christy can also come across as a smart-mouth punk who speaks before he thinks.

But the bumbling fumbling idiot we have in the most powerful office in the world right now is without a doubt the worst ever. Something absolutely must be done to get him out of office before the next four years drags us further down the drain.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

SHTF soon to come


----------



## Lucky Jim

As long as the food stores are open, and the water is still running, hopefully people won't be quick to riot.


----------



## Denton

Dr. Prepper said:


> I can't put my finger on the reason I didn't care for Dr. Paul. I do agree with most here that he had some OK ideas. And his desire to protect the constitution was the best part of his campaign. But is demeanor and his vocal delivery certainly did not strike me as a leader at all. He appeared to me as a whiny, sometimes senile, old coot. Maybe it is the result of too many years of pot smoking in the '70s and '80s. And I also had the feeling that the more powerful and assertive politicians would be able to push him around without much of a fight.
> 
> I have to admit that I sorta like Gov. Christy from NJ. I always like to see and hear a leader who is not afraid to speak his mind. But Christy can also come across as a smart-mouth punk who speaks before he thinks.
> 
> But the bumbling fumbling idiot we have in the most powerful office in the world right now is without a doubt the worst ever. Something absolutely must be done to get him out of office before the next four years drags us further down the drain.


Christie has proved to be the all-mouth and no-brain I figured him to be. He and Obama can hold hands and skip off into the sunset, for all I care.

Dr. Paul articulated his position very well. By the way, he is not a pot smoker, but he doesn't believe the federal government should not be telling you not to grow and smoke your own, and he knows that a "war on..." does nothing but take away our rights, no matter what inanimate object it is.

As far as Dr. Paul's voice, go listen to General Patton's voice. Their voices are similar.


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> DHS was turned into a domestic police force under Obama and Holder. They have little to do with any foreign threat. They are now Obama private police. So I would expect anything from them. They need to be watched and avoided.
> Obama will take your guns he has been telling you that for years . He told you loud and clear he would have his court over ride the 2nd and he meant it[/QUOT
> 
> I take offense to this because I work for the DHS and I took the oath to protect the Constitution for enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. I'm sure as hell not Obama's private police and I will not be confiscating any weapons. I have fought for this country in the same military as you and I'm an American just as much as you so watch what you say about painting a broad picture of people working for the government.


----------



## jrclen

Thank you Meangreen. I hope more government employees share your ethics and patriotism. From what I've seen, I have my doubts. I worked for the feds for 30 years and I just plain don't trust them. It's good to know there is at least one and most likely more. But what will come is a direct order from the political hacks at the top. Those who refuse the order will be shown the door and will forfeit all pay and benefits. Look around at your co-workers and ask yourself honestly, how many will follow you out the door and how many will obey the order.


----------



## AsteroidX

In support of Meangreens statement I found this today and was inspired by this new approach and I hope they focus on this. Both DHS and ICE. Great catch.

Child Porn Suspects Arrested After Feds Post Photos - Yahoo! News


----------



## Smitty901

Coming almost an unavoidable bet. Soon , it is going to take a bit. The hand out crowd will do good for a while it is going to take time for it to fall apart.
How much time do you have have hard will it hit. Kind of like your salvation are you a betting person.
I vote get ready now but at a smart pace. Don't grab the BOB and run yet. keep it int the trunk.


----------



## Meangreen

jrclen said:


> Thank you Meangreen. I hope more government employees share your ethics and patriotism. From what I've seen, I have my doubts. I worked for the feds for 30 years and I just plain don't trust them. It's good to know there is at least one and most likely more. But what will come is a direct order from the political hacks at the top. Those who refuse the order will be shown the door and will forfeit all pay and benefits. Look around at your co-workers and ask yourself honestly, how many will follow you out the door and how many will obey the order.


Tell you the truth, I have only met two agents that would follow that order and it is because they are liberal POS. In my agency we are made up of prior military and prior law enforcement and we all took the same oath and we will keep that oath. I hold Obama responsible for fast and furious that killed two and possibly three of our agents. I pledge allegiance to the flag and this country, not to the president or the executive branch. If it comes down to it I will be standing next to you sending rounds down range. Let me make this clear that yes this topic has been discussed by me and my fellow agents.


----------



## Meangreen

Here is something weird. I’m sure everyone has heard about the huge amounts of ammo that DHS has bought in the last year. I didn’t think much of it because government agencies tend to buy large amounts about every five years, the problem is we haven’t seen the ammo. We have huge shortages of it at all the stations and they are not issuing any ammo for practice.


----------



## trainershawn

Meangreen said:


> Here is something weird. I'm sure everyone has heard about the huge amounts of ammo that DHS has bought in the last year. I didn't think much of it because government agencies tend to buy large amounts about every five years, the problem is we haven't seen the ammo. We have huge shortages of it at all the stations and they are not issuing any ammo for practice.


I thought I heard the purchase was a 5 year plan or something. Not all the ammo was to be delivered at once. I also considered that the large purchase was because of a transition from 9mm to 40 cal. That is just my own speculation though. I don't know enough about it to say either way. I would also suspect that they got a "hell" of a deal since they made such a big purchase. Maybe it was a way to save money. Who knows.


----------



## jrclen

Meangreen said:


> Tell you the truth, I have only met two agents that would follow that order and it is because they are liberal POS. In my agency we are made up of prior military and prior law enforcement and we all took the same oath and we will keep that oath. I hold Obama responsible for fast and furious that killed two and possibly three of our agents. I pledge allegiance to the flag and this country, not to the president or the executive branch. If it comes down to it I will be standing next to you sending rounds down range. Let me make this clear that yes this topic has been discussed by me and my fellow agents.


That is very heartening Meangreen. I am also fairly confident the US Military will refuse to deploy against the American people.


----------



## Piratesailor

Denton said:


> Speaking of Ghadafi, notice how he was deposed after he complied with all the West's demands?
> 
> Ghadifi was deposed _by_ outsiders. Al Qaeda and other fighters poured in to assist in getting the job done, and they were backed by the West. OF course, that was very easy. Syria seems to be giving more problems, but that is because it is backed by Russia. The West dares not push too hard, lest it unbalances the apple cart it is trying to move.
> 
> Our cities won't be all that hard to isolate, as New Orleans proved. It'll also be resource efficient. All the while, chaos, unrest and controlled "news" coverage will add smoke to the battlefield.
> The internet is unplugged, disrupting banking. Banking holidays prevent the unprepared from being able to buy what they need, as if there would be anything left on the shelves.
> Meanwhile, more assets move in from the southern borders.
> 
> The cities are now chaotic. Forget about the police. They dare not leave their families. Gangs, with their very well established chains of command and regimented way of conducting operation, take advantage of the opportunity. Families are running out of food, ammo and hope.
> 
> Military operations into the cities begin as people become more desperate.
> 
> All the while, those who have been preparing are banding together as best as possible. Farms and ranches are the headquarters. Stored food and ammunition are brought together, LP/OPs are dug and manned, and other preparations are made. Three miles away, the AH-64D gunner is looking though TADS (target acquisition and designation sights), preparing to send Hellfires to the buildings where stores and families will be.
> The 30mm chaingun makes short-order of the human ground targets. In a foreign language, the pilot tells the gunner, "Hit'em again."
> 
> "Friends" snitch on rebel fighters, hoping to gain favor from the new political masters.
> 
> The martial law, declared at the beginning of the chaos created after chaos began after economic collapse or whatever caused the poo to hit the fan, is oppressing the population to the point the survivors are compliant, for the most part.
> 
> Banks will soon be open, but with new provisions. In order to insure you are with the new regime and not one of the rebels, you will have to take an implant. In order to take that implant, you will have to swear allegiance to the new regime, and swear you do not believe, along with other things, in the birth, perfect life, death and resurrection of some so-called savior. After all, many of the rebels and dissenters were members of that cult, and they are not to be trusted. After swearing to the new Order, you will be allowed to sell, buy and trade.


I've been reading this thread and purposely not jumping in. Mainly because my opinions have bee articulated pretty well by others.

The only though I'd add to your post here is the thought of what I'd call the American Insurgency.


----------



## Piratesailor

Meangreen said:


> Here is something weird. I'm sure everyone has heard about the huge amounts of ammo that DHS has bought in the last year. I didn't think much of it because government agencies tend to buy large amounts about every five years, the problem is we haven't seen the ammo. We have huge shortages of it at all the stations and they are not issuing any ammo for practice.


It's good to read your posts. I have a friend who is an agent with dhs. I haven't brought up his allegiance but I will. I've also thought about the oath keeps and if they were real or just a website.

Regarding ammo, my old college roommate, who is in the intelligence side of an abc organizations, and is a true patriot, let me know that the mass orders are not all for training, etc but for preparation, both offensive and defensive.

Speculative, maybe. Paranoid, maybe. Personally, I'd rather be prepared.


----------



## Meangreen

Piratesailor said:


> It's good to read your posts. I have a friend who is an agent with dhs. I haven't brought up his allegiance but I will. I've also thought about the oath keeps and if they were real or just a website.
> 
> Regarding ammo, my old college roommate, who is in the intelligence side of an abc organizations, and is a true patriot, let me know that the mass orders are not all for training, etc but for preparation, both offensive and defensive.
> 
> Speculative, maybe. Paranoid, maybe. Personally, I'd rather be prepared.


I don't get it and I don't trust the new administration. . I wonder if it is the reason why Hilary Clinton and Obama are talking to the UN so much lately is because they will be the ones enforcing new gun laws?


----------



## ekim

This probably won't set well with most, but IMO, if you work for those that are trying to take away what we have had for years "Freedoms/Rights" then what is the difference between them and you. Something I believe in is "What you allow, you encourage". The war criminals always say they we're just following orders and if they are doing/trying to do something against the "Bill of Rights" or the Constitution, are you not supporting/helping them by doing their jobs? They can't do it on their own! just sayin


----------



## Denton

DHS is no different than the military. Some take the oath seriously, some take orders seriously.

If the poo hits the fan, the nation and all of its agencies and institutions will be forever damaged. Then again, those fomenting this understand what they are doing.


----------



## Meangreen

Denton said:


> DHS is no different than the military. Some take the oath seriously, some take orders seriously.
> 
> If the poo hits the fan, the nation and all of its agencies and institutions will be forever damaged. Then again, those fomenting this understand what they are doing.


Protect the Constitution from enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. If you took the oath you know it is part of you and no one will violate any part of it.


----------



## Denton

Meangreen said:


> Protect the Constitution from enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. If you took the oath you know it is part of you and no one will violate any part of it.


I have taken it several times. Then again, so have the bastards who will be the willing jack boots.


----------



## AsteroidX

Nice post ekim. On topic.


----------



## Meangreen

Denton said:


> I have taken it several times. Then again, so have the bastards who will be the willing jack boots.


Like I was saying I have met very very few that would. There is way more of us than them.


----------



## Denton

Meangreen said:


> Like I was saying I have met very very few that would. There is way more of us than them.


I am sorry to say that there are more of them in my reserve unit than I thought there would ever be.
That I am a Christian causes consternation for some.
The federal government is the end-all.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Really, idk maybe well see


----------



## Denton

Our society has taken a beating the last few decades. Freedom has more to do with buying electronic gadgets and watching sports on TV than anything else. There is peace among the peasants as long as there is a piece of bread and a circus. There is loyalty among the huge governmental organizations as long as there are good checks and cozy pensions.

God is out, government is the _in_ thing. Worship it, as it takes care of you from cradle to grave. Want for nothing, as it allows for the most disgusting of perversions while having nothing but contempt for the values that made the nation a good nation.

Those in government agencies are not hatched from eggs. Look around at your neighbors, your coworkers and the American voters.


----------



## Meangreen

ekim said:


> This probably won't set well with most, but IMO, if you work for those that are trying to take away what we have had for years "Freedoms/Rights" then what is the difference between them and you. Something I believe in is "What you allow, you encourage". The war criminals always say they we're just following orders and if they are doing/trying to do something against the "Bill of Rights" or the Constitution, are you not supporting/helping them by doing their jobs? They can't do it on their own! just sayin


You ask why I work for the DHS? Well I never have violated anyone's rights but I have taken pedophiles, murders, and rapists off the streets. I have never taken a gun from a law abiding US citizens but I have taken a few from drug smugglers. I have seized ton's of dope and I mean tons and I have arrested thousands of illegal aliens. I don't do this alone, I work with the most patriotic people you will ever met and they have never violated anyone's rights either. We have arrested the worst gang members and deported them.

So I ask, why wouldn't I work for the DHS?


----------



## ekim

Meangreen said:


> You ask why I work for the DHS? Well I never have violated anyone's rights but I have taken pedophiles, murders, and rapists off the streets. I have never taken a gun from a law abiding US citizens but I have taken a few from drug smugglers. I have seized ton's of dope and I mean tons and I have arrested thousands of illegal aliens. I don't do this alone, I work with the most patriotic people you will ever met and they have never violated anyone's rights either. We have arrested the worst gang members and deported them.
> 
> So I ask, why wouldn't I work for the DHS?


Patriotic you may be, but IMO, you work for an illegal branch of the government. They where doing the same thing for years before DHS was even a rip off of tax payer dollars. Sorry, but I don't believe the drug or illegal alien problem is any better now, DHS just cost a hell of a lot more money and American citizens are loosing rights because of it. I'm sure you will dis agree and that's you right to express it, but your boss, the bitch, would have me arrested for what I say/think if she could and I guess if given the orders you would do it too. I'm patriotic to this Country and the Constitution, but not a government or agencies of it.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

Meangreen and ekim - both of you are presenting good debate and both have good points. I'm sure that both are excellent American citizens and love your country. You just happen to disagree on one area of concern. Please try to keep your arguments civil and try to keep emotion out of your debate and all of us will be more informed. All of us will appreciate it. Remember, passion in what you believe is a good thing.


----------



## ekim

Dr. Prepper said:


> Meangreen and ekim - both of you are presenting good debate and both have good points. I'm sure that both are excellent American citizens and love your country. You just happen to disagree on one area of concern. Please try to keep your arguments civil and try to keep emotion out of your debate and all of us will be more informed. All of us will appreciate it. Remember, passion in what you believe is a good thing.


OK, thanks I guess???


----------



## MikeyPrepper

change is coming


----------



## AsteroidX

A good video from VICE about Oathkeepers and the pulse of America.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

What a great video. Thanks.

This vid hit me like a punch in the nose about how our government is treating our returning veterans. I guess I just didn't allow it to penetrate my thick skull when I heard reports on the news about how our government is targeting returning vets a possible terrorists. Duh! I am so, so sorry for our returning heroes. Some may very well be terrorists if they strike terror into the hearts of our corrupt, self-serving, low-life legislators. I'm a terrorist too if that's the case. And I'm proud to be a terrorist in that sense - well all should be. 

When I returned in 1970 my wife and I lived in San Diego and I was ridiculed, cussed at, called baby killer, and I was arrested for a fight when I couldn't take it any more. I'm not proud that I broke three of some guy's ribs and then broke his jaw when I kicked him in the face. He asked me if I was going to pour napalm on my daughter and light it. I didn't say a word to him, I just started swinging. I couldn't take any more. So I know first hand what it feels like to risk your life for a country that hates you.

I urge every one of you to consider either joining Oathkeepers or at least give a donation.


----------



## jrclen

It's pretty easy to see what is coming. And why the government is so desperate to universally register our guns and use the background checks to compile a data base of owners.


----------



## AsteroidX

The difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter is dependent on which side your looking at it from. I view our government as a radical entity right now. With exceptions. Along this tumultuous path weve been on since the Sandy Hook massacre weve seen the good bad and ugly about guns. I just cant praise those city/state officials enough that are stepping up and making positive gun debate choices.

supporting link is about 3/4 of the page down by Sweetpumper:Other side of gun ownership - United States and the Americas - Unexplained Mysteries Discussion Forums - Page 11


----------



## Smitty901

When you have a president and his followers trying to do away with the Constitution what do you think the results will be.
Obama and his supporters are not even trying to hide their desire to get rid of the 1st and 2nd Amendment . How long before people wake up?
Anti-gunners move to silence firearms owners on Jan. 19! - Seattle gun rights | Examiner.com


----------



## Meangreen

ekim said:


> Patriotic you may be, but IMO, you work for an illegal branch of the government. They where doing the same thing for years before DHS was even a rip off of tax payer dollars. Sorry, but I don't believe the drug or illegal alien problem is any better now, DHS just cost a hell of a lot more money and American citizens are loosing rights because of it. I'm sure you will dis agree and that's you right to express it, but your boss, the bitch, would have me arrested for what I say/think if she could and I guess if given the orders you would do it too. I'm patriotic to this Country and the Constitution, but not a government or agencies of it.


Let's get this straight, I don't like the bitch anymore than you but we are not an illegal branch of the government anymore than we were under the department of justice. I don't like the direction we are going and I sure don't like our bosses. As for an illegal order from the bitch, like arresting you for expressing your First Amendment right, well I sure wouldn't follow that order nor anyone else because it would be a civil rights violation. It's not like the military were a person must follow an order no matter what, we can refuse if it is an illegal order. We are defenders of the Constitution. I defend the US and not a presidency, commissioner, nor agency.


----------



## Meangreen

Real quick to give you something to think about. To give an idea how big the immigration problem is, the California border with Mexico is 137 miles long and every 24 hours 60,000 illegal aliens attempt entry. That is not counting the borders of the Arizona, New Mexico or Texas.


----------



## ekim

Meangreen said:


> Let's get this straight, I don't like the bitch anymore than you but we are not an illegal branch of the government anymore than we were under the department of justice. I don't like the direction we are going and I sure don't like our bosses. As for an illegal order from the bitch, like arresting you for expressing your First Amendment right, well I sure wouldn't follow that order nor anyone else because it would be a civil rights violation. It's not like the military were a person must follow an order no matter what, we can refuse if it is an illegal order. We are defenders of the Constitution. I defend the US and not a presidency, commissioner, nor agency.


We will have to agree to dis agree about some of what you say, have a great day.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

................


----------



## AsteroidX

> Let's get this straight, I don't like the bitch anymore than you but we are not an illegal branch of the government anymore than we were under the department of justice. I don't like the direction we are going and I sure don't like our bosses. As for an illegal order from the bitch, like arresting you for expressing your First Amendment right, well I sure wouldn't follow that order nor anyone else because it would be a civil rights violation. It's not like the military were a person must follow an order no matter what, we can refuse if it is an illegal order. We are defenders of the Constitution. I defend the US and not a presidency, commissioner, nor agency.


People like you keep people like me (average citizen) strong and working for positive change.

On a side note I did some research on whats available for children via books regarding early American and what the truth is and its far from an accurate representation of our early history. The agenda is still working on the hearts and minds of our youth.

I make my own security clearance by stealing information from the government they dont want us to know about. aka Benghazi guns for gold deal gone bad.


----------



## Meangreen

drt4lfe said:


> Meangreen, IF you work for DHS I am sure being on this forum is breaking some kind of code of conduct for a DHS agent. And I guess you must also work in the stockroom if you think I would believe that DHS has not arrested people for what they have said. A Soldier can also refuse an illegal order, has always been that way...as a so-called DHS agent you would know that.....and IF you work for DHS you would have quit already IF you really are a defender of the Constitution. The DHS violates civil rights on a daily basis.....IMO you are a fake.....I do not believe you are a DHS agent nor do I believe you have ever done any field operations, IF you had you would never say so on an open internet forum....that is a violation of your oath.....I worked INTEL in Military and would never speak of stuff I saw or did, due to my security clearance it would be a clear violation....IF you had a Security Clearance you would know that also........go lay your crap out in the sun where it won't stink as bad.....


I don't believe I'm doing anything wrong by being on this forum and the DHS does not arrest people everyday for what they say. I challenge you to find these reports where people were arrested for what they said. I do work for the DHS. I don't believe you worked in Military Intel so you first, prove it!


----------



## Meangreen

This is a photo of me when I was working as a firearms instructor. I won't put a picture of myself in my normal uniform but Drt4lfe it's your turn.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If this is true this could be the straw that breaks the camels back.
If this is true it also explains why Hillary had a concussion and they say may have some memory loss and why from the very beginning the started blaming it on a Video.
The Scandal That Will Bring Obama Down


----------



## Meangreen

Your obviously very bitter and of course I can only post so much like you and I would hope you would realize that, but I sent you a private message if you so care I can share more than a public forum. If you look closely at the patches you can see where I was detailed and for whom. I do thank you for your service. I'm sure if you can find reports from the media of cases of people arrested illegally by DHS. I know I would sue and make a stink if it happened to me. Once again thank you for your service and I have not posted anything false on this post or any other posts on Prepper Forum. I'm sorry your so bitter and I hope you find peace.


----------

